# Problems with work



## Mrs tinkerbell (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi, I am just looking to see if anyone on here has had a similar problem or can give me some advice. My husband and I are about to start our first DIUI hopefully in March, April at latest. My work involves shifts night, latest and days and a lot of over time sometimes working 12 - 18 shifts with none off. I have requested I have no overtime from now until my treatments over. So far I have had to put all details into a report for the request and now they say they need a list of my appointments etc. I have tried explaining this is not an off the shelf treatment and I can't give the answers they need but it falling on deaf ears. Has anyone else been in a similar position, if I continue to work as normal would I be able to fit in appointments ans is it likely to effect the chance of it working. The whole thing has me ready to crack up.


----------



## Sarah151181 (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi, I'm in the same boat, I work for the nhs in an operating theatre department 
Even though we haven't started ivf yet I'm already stressed about it as there's no ivf policy and I know it's going to cause issues with short notice appts etc
Best thing to do is be as honest as u can and speak to ur hr department if you have one to get advice, another option is to speak your union if u r in one or last case scenario take the whole period of treatment off sick as I'm sure ur gp would help in providing a sick note for this.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Tinkerbell*, is the overtime compulsory? If it's not written into your contract I'm sure they can't be insisting that you do it. 
Does whoever you've spoken to fully understand what your doing? My manager really didn't have a clue but once I'd explained everything he perfectly understood that I couldn't just arrange my appts for a Wednesday afternoon because there was plenty of staff in. He actually said to me that the business as a whole has to be seen to be sympathetic to my situation and couldn't stop me from attending appts and would be very foolish to even suggest such a thing.
You might be able to work around everything and there's not much you can do about it working or not, it either will or it won't. But for me I wouldn't of liked to work 12-18 shifts in a row. I've found it stressful enough without fussing about work. 
Hope you get something sorted soon. Best of luck with your treatment too. X


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi ladies

I have been in your shoes! 

Sadly I would advise not being so honest! Goes against the grain, but legally they do not have to give time off for fert treatment, so would see if can get things classed differently - most clinics will class things just as prrocedures/treatment/gynae. 

This would give you what you need for the time off in most cases -certainluy IUI. And perhaps call in sick for whole days of treatment/take holiday. 

Hope helps.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*MMi*, I can't believe you have to embellish the truth to get time off! Would this be the same for ivf? Makes me value my manager a little bit more I can tell you. 
Sorry you's have had the added stress of work put on top . X


----------



## Mrs tinkerbell (Sep 9, 2013)

Andlou. Yeah its compulsory overtime. I have no choice, I have been honest from day one, that may be the problem. Lol. I have no union and its HR who are causing the problems my supervisor although a bit useless understands.
Sarah my only advice would be get a plan in place with your employers now, I believe its the fact I work for a big government organisation that's holding my plans up. 
I have even been to OHW who have agreed the changes but HR need to know every detail and have it written down in triplicate.


----------



## mrsww (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm self employed as as from Monday will be working 24 hours five days in a row. I will just be asking for time off and saying blood tests need to be done at this time and place. I'm am hoping my client will be understanding and I will take as little time off as possible when I get IUI done.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Tinkerbell*, I'd maybe give acas a ring and see if they have any advice. I too work for the government and my manager who has also been a union rep for 28 years told me under no circumstances would the company attempt to discipline me for having time off (I had 3 weeks off after my laparoscopy, plus other days here and there) or stop me from attending appts. He said they would never be able to uphold any sort of warning and if it ultimately led to my dismissal they would lose at a tribunal. Also that it would show them in a very poor light. 
I really would give them a ring. Hope you get something sorted. X


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

AndLou said:


> *MMi*, I can't believe you have to embellish the truth to get time off! Would this be the same for ivf? Makes me value my manager a little bit more I can tell you.
> Sorry you's have had the added stress of work put on top . X


As I said due to fertility treatment being seen as optional almost in same category as plastic surgery, this would be my advice to anyone working somewhere without a fertility policy. It is only after ET in IVF that employers are duty bound to look after women as are deemed pregnant until testing - assuming are aware....

Luckilly I have my BFP now - fingers crossed - so this is no longer one of my stresses.

Good luck to you all - and yes you are lucky to have an understanding boss.


----------

